# personal best bow kill....



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

personal best bow kill....

Hunted my girlfriend's property in fayette county and got a decent buck. 44 degrees when i got out of the truck. It was around 8am when i heard 2 grunts, but not hearing that alot i was unsure of what it was....i then notice this buck running around chasing a tiny doe. I bet i watched this buck for 20 minutes run this doe. As i noticed the doe lay down about 30 yds from the stand, the buck gave up i guess; he was walking my direction. He approached from the upwind side, so i was not worried about getting winded... as i drew on the deer my arm popped out of socket at my rotater cuff. I thought i am about to screw this up, but luckily made a good shot.....now im sitting in the emergency room with a dislocated shoulder.....not sure what happened....anyways i got my best bow kill today....just in a little pain.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats on an adrenaline filled hunt.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice buck! Congratulations, but sorry about your shoulder.

TH


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice buck


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice buck. Congratulations!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome Tommy!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*shoulder*

Well the doctor said my shoulder has a torn rotater cuff.....pain isnt getting better. Going to orthopedic dr. today hopefully.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

tommy261 said:


> Well the doctor said my shoulder has a torn rotater cuff.....pain isnt getting better. Going to orthopedic dr. today hopefully.


Congratulations man! If you don't have a doctor already, I would recommend Dr. T. Bradley Edwards at the Fondren Orthopedic Group. He did a pretty radical procedure to fix my shoulder about 10 years ago, and it's still going strong today.

Dr. Edwards


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats on Great Buck..as for shoulder get it fix and consider learning to shoot with other side..If that can't be done..Get Crossbow and enjoy it.....Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Great deer!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on an awesome buck! Love bowhunts


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

congrats on the nice buck... hope you recover on the shoulder.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice deer. Hope your shoulder can heal without surgery.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good work!


----------

